# Wert aus einer Textdatei lesen



## gabrielgsell (18. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich will aus einer Textdatei einen Wert auslesen, der sich immer an der gleichen Stelle befindet. Die Textdatei könnte z.B. so aussehen:

asdfasdfasdfads 
diese zahl muss ich haben: *1234*
asdfasdf adsfad


Diese Zahl befindet sich immer in der 2ten Zeile an letzter Stelle. Wie kann ich diese aus der Datei in eine Variable einlesen?

Vielen Dank, Grüsse


----------



## DrSoong (18. August 2004)

Ein kleiner Code:

```
Dim FFile As Integer, varDatei As String, varZeilen() As String
 Dim Datei As String, Wert As String, varC As Integer
 
 Datei = "C:\Datei.txt"
 FFile = FreeFile
 varDatei = Space(FileLen(Datei))
 
 Open Datei For Binary As FFile
  Get FFile, , varDatei
 Close FFile
 
 varZeile = Split(varDatei, vbNewLine)
 
 'Entweder die Zahl hat immer 4 Stellen
 Wert = Right(varZeile(1), 4)
 
 'oder Länge unbekannt, sind aber die einzigen Ziffern in der Zeile
  For cnt = Len(varZeile(1)) To 1 Step -1
   varC = Asc(Mid(varZeile(1), cnt, 1))
   If varC < 48 Or varC > 57 Then Exit For
  Next cnt
  Wert = Right(varZeile(1), Len(varZeile(1)) - cnt + 1)
  
  'Zahl steht in Wert, du brauchst nur den Codeteil, der für dich entspricht
  MsgBox "Wert: " & Wert
```


Der Doc!


----------



## gabrielgsell (18. August 2004)

*Vielen Dank*

Ciao,
Wie man es von dir gewohnt ist, eine super schnelle Lösung die funktioniert. 
Bei der Variablen deklaration hast du varZeile*n* geschrieben, anstatt varZeile. 
Keine Details und viele Grüsse


----------



## DrSoong (18. August 2004)

Sorry für den Schreibfehler, aber die Vorfreude auf meinen neuen Geschirrspüler hat mich für solche Details leider Blind gemacht. 

Hat mich auf jeden Fall gefreut, dass ich helfen konnte.


Der Doc!


----------



## ZeusIsSteif (2. Dezember 2006)

hallo^^ ich grab hier zwar einen Jahrealten Thread wieder aus aber er ist genau das Thema das ich brauch. Meine Werte sind auch in einer Text datei gegeben und zwar in der Form:
(0,0.Wert)<Tabulator>(0, 1.Wert(zu 0, 0 dazugehörig))
(1, 0 Wert)<Tabulator>(1, 1 wert)
(2, 0 Wert )<Tabulator>(2, 1 Wert)

ich möchte die werte auslesen und in ein array speichern. erst sollen es nur die 3 Zeilen seinen aber ich möcht das dann auf eine belibige Zahl an Zeilen erhöhen. (ich möcht die Daten in einem Diagramm ausgeben)
kann mir jemand bitte helfen =)


----------



## ZeusIsSteif (24. Dezember 2006)

kennt nieman eine möglichkeit? =\


----------

